# Happy 0th Gotcha Day to Snicker!



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

So, about two hours ago, I brought Snicker home from the kennel I work at... she's 9 years old, was the star of a breeding program (I need to find out more...I should have her papers soon saying when she was imported, her bloodlines, etc...interestingly, turns out she might be Echo's grandma...) and trained in protection, and came to them having never been out of a kennel environment since she was a year old. So, I've taken her home to spoil her rotten and ensure she has fun, comfortable golden years  Right now she's lounging by the fire but initially it was more of "...what am I supposed to be doing right now???"...I think she'll come out of her shell soon. 

So...does it count to celebrate a 0th Gotcha day? :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It absolutely does!! But we'll need pictures to make it official!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Deal! Here she is-- she needs to gain about 15 lbs but I think she's gorgeous


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

15 lbs? Wow...she must be really skinny!

I love her face.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition! She is beautiful.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> 15 lbs? Wow...she must be really skinny!
> 
> I love her face.


She's super skinny  They've had a hard time keeping weight on her because she just paces all day. 

And that face is her "please leave me alone" face...Echo is all "OMG hi let's play!"....he's still developing the "off" switch in terms of learning that not everyone wants to play with him ALL the time!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's a pretty girl! Congratulations!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new girl. Thanks for adopting an older lady.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Gorgeous girl!! Thank you for adopting her!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey all-- thank you for the kind words and well wishes. I could use a little moral support here-- after a full day of alarming lethargy and majorly labored breathing, I decided to take her back to work so the trainer could take a look at her and let me know what he thought. She'd been acting a little "off" for a few days; I'm hoping it's something minor that she'll start feeling better from quickly...I figured it might be better for her to try and recuperate in an environment she's familiar with, and I can still keep a close watch on her every day (aside from the fact that she's surrounded by people there far more knowledgeable than I). I have my fingers crossed that she bounces back and can come "home" again... right now I'm just feeling rather helpless and worried sick


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Has she been to the vet?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lethargy and labored breathing is a sick dog in distress. She needs to go to a vet ASAP. And you have another dog in the house. You need to know if this is contagious as well.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I took her to the kennel first because the trainer (her previous owner) wanted her to go to his vet, who knows her. At the kennel she perked up a bit-- she was breathing normally, showing interest in food, but still pretty lethargic. The vet thinks she has a UTI, and the combination of a new place and feeling crappy stressed her out a lot. We got antibiotics for her; she's going to stay in the kennel for a few days while she gets better, and then hopefully try again


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day, sweetie. I hope you're doing better now. And thank you, Vprice1030, for giving her a forever home to spend her golden years.


----------

